# Help with Spray Head Throw Distance



## Hoosier (Jun 12, 2018)

I am re-designing my sprinkler layout, and am planning to use rotator nozzles for a large portion of the yard. I am designing with the assumption that I will be using R-VANs, but could be swayed to MPs. For the purpose of this question, I'll use the figures for the R-VANs:



The maximum distance listed (ie 14' for the 8'-14') is assuming 45 PSI, which I'll have to regulate down to, since my unregulated would be about 60+PSI even after accounting for pressure loss. Thinking I'll use pressure regulated heads for the ones in question, and possibly regulate at the valve if I want more than 45 PSI for other zones, if that's relevant. I know that these figures are in zero wind conditions, so I'm trying to figure out which nozzle to go with in certain cases: the 8-14, 13-18, or 17-24.

For example, for a radius of 12 feet, would the 8-14 be better, or the 13-18?

I have a lot of instances where the radius I need is only 1 or 2 feet less than the max distance of 1 nozzle and the shortest distance of the next nozzle, and I'm not sure how much they can be adjusted down, if I stepped up to the next nozzle, without negatively affecting the pattern like the screw adjustment on rotors does.

Is there a general figure I can use for "whatever the manufacturer states as the distance, use x% of that for the actual"?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

WIth Hunter, I dont use the max distance. I take 1-2ft from there to give myself some adjustment room. I also avoid having to dial down the nozzle to the bottom side of the range. I think they mist more at that point. In your example, the 8-14 would be better.


----------



## spaceman_spiff (Feb 5, 2021)

Yeah the Rotators don't perform well if you try to reduce the radius too far. They end up rotating suuuuuuuper slow. Better to look at the spec sheet and switch between PRS30 or PRS40 pressure-regulating heads and different nozzles based on the distance you need.

https://www.hunterindustries.com/sites/default/files/CA-Cutsheet-MP-Rotator-US.pdf


----------

